#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Online job hunting

## Mohamed

Job hunting is almost a job in itself and even  since  the internet, where everything is faster and can be send out in the  click  of a mouse click, job hunting takes time and should be considered  with lots of  care.
         Today, there are many different ways to look   for a new job but each way should be considered carefully and  sufficient time  allocated. Never forget that when you send out a CV  and/or a cover letter, it  is an individual who will receive and examine  it, not a machine and  consequently the care you put into these 2  documents will be fundamental. 
         First step when job hunting is to have a  proper  CV, it should have immediate impact and be mistake free. If you  are not too  sure how to write a good CV, it is best to turn to a  professional CV writer who  can help you. It may sometimes be seen as an  unnecessary expense but I can  guarantee that the return on investment  will be high if you get the right job!
         Once you have your CV ready, make sure that  you  have a good cover letter too. The cover letter is usually the first  contact  between the employer and you and particular attention is paid  by the recruiter  to what you have been doing and why are you an  interesting candidate.
          Armed with these 2 fundamental documents, make  sure you have a  clear idea of the type of role you are looking for and the  reasons  behind your choice. You may be interested in different positions but   make sure that you are not going in too many directions or you will not  appear  convincing enough during the interview stage.
         List the types and potentially the names of   organisations that have the type of role you are looking for or where  you would  be happy to work (for example, multinational organisation,  specific industry  related to specific interest and/or experience,  etc.). Search their website  where you can also usually apply for jobs  and if nothing fits your profile, you  can surely leave your CV as  spontaneous application. If there is no option to  send your CV by  email, ring the company reception and find out to whom you  should send  your CV (HR Director, Managing Director, etc.).
         Use your network to learn about new   opportunities within different companies as you stand a better chance to  be  recommended for a position by an ex-colleague or ex-manager and  competition may  be limited if your application arrives before the  position has been advertised.  Networking is a very powerful tool in the  job hunting process and is too often  neglected. Write down a list of  people you know, where they work and give them  a ring to find out what  it is like to work in their organisation.


         The internet is obviously a very good tool to   use to hunt for the right job. You have lots of websites advertising a  wide  range of jobs and browsing the web will help you find quite a  few. You can  leave your CV online and send it to several different  positions.
         Last but not least, do not neglect more   traditional channels such as newspapers, specialised magazines and  employment  agencies where you can find a wide range of jobs advertised.
         Note: this article is mostly applicable to   junior up to senior manager positions. For executives positions, please  refer  to the executive job hunting article that will illustrate  slightly different  strategies.See More: Online job hunting

----------


## solution

*hi
if you need any engineering software
please contact to :
Solution4software@rambler.ruthanks*

----------

